# MicroFire K2000R Review



## cmacclel (Jun 30, 2006)

I have aquired a MicroFire K2000R from a dealer here on CPF for Evaluation. By next week I hope to run this light through the paces and supply beamshots comparisions with some well known lights.




- This is the brightest light for its size that I have come across to date 
- Fit and finish is typical Microfire the Anodizing almost looks like paint.
- Beam quality is really great for an HID. It has a great spot and bright flood which can be attributed to the beautiful textured reflector.
- The Charging system is unique I have never seen this design implemented before. You need to have the body switched to on for the charging system to work.
- It's a lot of light in a relatively small package.
- Warm up time to full brightness is a little slow at around 30 seconds to reach full brighness but within the first few seconds it's brighter than any production led light.
-Runtime Tested at 47 minutes(could increase with cycling)


Pros
-Small size
-Excellent beam mix between spot and flood excels at both
-Beam color is much more natural than the other 24 watt units available(much less purple)

Cons
-Bad charger design (need to apply weight on the top of the body to insure body sits snuggly into charging cradle
-Unit gets pretty warm after 15 minutes constant on. (Still hand holdable)
-Slow Slow Slow startup (30 seconds to full brightness) Brighter than any LED within 3-4 seconds.
-Finish could be improved (anodize looks more like paint)


All in all I would have to say this is the 24 watt light to have. Yes the startup is slow but its less than half the size of it's closest competitor the AeLight "Shorty". 

The AeLight "Shorty" will out throw the K2000R by approximately 20% (guess) but the K2000R has a much more usable beam with a nice flood and still has a nice hotspot when you need throw. The color of the K2000R looks white compared to the AeLight "Shorty" which looks HID Purple.


Here are some nice detailed pictures of the unit.

































Standard 2D size MagLite for size comparison











The Competition has arrived (Special thanks to rdh226 for the AELight PL24 Shorty)
















Distance to sign is approximately 75 yards.














XeVision 50 watter


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Uhhhhuhuhuhuh... *drool*

Nice looking light. Perfect lines & proportions for the flashlight enthusiast imho!

You have any initial impressions to report?


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



scott.cr said:


> Uhhhhuhuhuhuh... *drool*
> 
> Nice looking light. Perfect lines & proportions for the flashlight enthusiast imho!
> 
> You have any initial impressions to report?




1st post updated with initial impressions.


Mac


----------



## Trashman (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

You say it's the brightest light for it's size that you have come across--does that mean it's brighter than you MiniHID mods?


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

finally!!!
one shows up for previews!!
hopefully i can get one before school starts up again
is the looking like paint a good thing or bad thing??


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Bad from what I gather. It's supposed to be HAIII anodizing and I guess this is more like a Type II like is found on a Maglite.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Mac,

Maybe Mike @ PTS would be willing to loan you a AE PL24/Shorty to compare it to. Even the PL24/Shorty is 5" longer but is the only light in the 24w HID line-up to compare it to.

John


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



Trashman said:


> You say it's the brightest light for it's size that you have come across--does that mean it's brighter than you MiniHID mods?




My Mini-HID's are 10 watt units this is a 24 watt unit. The output of this K2000R is over double that of the Mini-HID. When compared side by side there is no comparision 


Mac


----------



## wquiles (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Nice preview 

Looking forward to the beamshots 

Will


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Is it the same size of your MiniHid?


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



GhostReaction said:


> Is it the same size of your MiniHid?


Length wise they are similar. The K2000R is fatter.

Mac


----------



## JLavino (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

This torch throws a monster beam of light. Nice contour and size as well. Can't wait for Mac's review.


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



JLavino said:


> This torch throws a monster beam of light. Nice contour and size as well. Can't wait for Mac's review.



You where Impressed.....I take it 


Mac


----------



## JLavino (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



cmacclel said:


> You where Impressed.....I take it
> 
> 
> 
> Mac


 

Impressed! I would love to attach two of these to my car as secondary HIDS for the drive at night!






Toss one on each side under the fog light opening. HAHA.


----------



## rdh226 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



john2551 said:


> Maybe Mike @ PTS would be willing to loan you a AE PL24/Shorty to compare it to. Even the PL24/Shorty is 5" longer but is the only light in the 24w HID line-up to compare it to.


Hey Chris, I just bought a 24/Shorty (hasn't _arrived_ yet, but I did buy one), wanna borrow it for a comparo?


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Mac ... how is the corona with this unit? The K500 had a relatively ugly beam there, even with the new stippled reflector.

And ... any word about the CR123 version?

Thanx.

bernie


----------



## Trashman (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Price?


----------



## john2551 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



Trashman said:


> Price?


 
$488 MSRP=$415 for the K2000R, $420MSRP= $357 for the K2000: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1448940&postcount=38


----------



## john2551 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Updated price info: Lance is now offering 20% off the MSRP which now brings the K2000R down to $390: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1481902&postcount=15

If the 20% discount also applies to the K2000, it would bring the non-rechargeable 8xcr123 down to $336.


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Updated with comparision pictures of the K2000R and AELight 24W "Shorty"


Mac


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Wow! I always knew that the K2000R was smaller than the AE Shorty, but that's a huge difference! They're in a completely different class!


----------



## batman (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

how many lumens in this microfire light again? 30 seconds spool up time kinda slow compared to instant on...which one would you prefer if money were no object in the decision?


----------



## john2551 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Mac,

Of course, we all want to see which one is brighter. But with the huge size difference in these two lights another key factor will be the runtime. With the PL24-S being much larger than the K2000R it SHOULD have a much longer runtime. I'm waiting to see how this runtime issue turns out.

John


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



john2551 said:


> Mac,
> 
> Of course, we all want to see which one is brighter. But with the huge size difference in these two lights another key factor will be the runtime. With the PL24-S being much larger than the K2000R it SHOULD have a much longer runtime. I'm waiting to see how this runtime issue turns out.
> 
> John




John Runtime on the K2000R is claimed at 50 minutes. The Tested time of the AE "Shorty" is 61-62 minutes.


Mac


----------



## john2551 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Mac,

"Claimed" = 50 minutes, "actual" = ???? Let's hope it lives up to its "claim" 

John


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Come on Mac ... where are the comparison beamshots and runtimes?   :wave:
bernie


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



Kiessling said:


> Come on Mac ... where are the comparison beamshots and runtimes?   :wave:
> bernie



The beamshots will be posted by the end of this weekend. I'm off to go up to my camp in the woods which has zero artificial lighting.

For know I can tell you the AE Light has a slightly brighter hotspot but the beam quality goes the the Microfire. The Preview / Review will be completed Sunday night....the latest Monday afternoon.

Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

The beam quality goes to the MF ... that is GOOD news ... and a change tothe reflector in the K500! :thumbsup:
And if the CR123 version can sport some decent brightness and runtime ... it will be mine ... all mine .. :devil:
bernie

P.S.: thanx for the hard work and great pics !!!


----------



## lightrod (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

My suggested WOW factor = lumens output / cubic inch volume. The mind simply "expects" less output from smaller lights. This baby's about 65+ (1800 lumens / 27 cubic inches). Or 1000+ if you like metric (lumens per cc).

AFAIK only the Orb Raw Ns matches it, which is a major WOW in it's own right. The Ns and the Microfire 2000 leave most (all?) others in the dust! I wonder about the MagHID...who's got the output/size stats on that?


----------



## Tightgroup (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Can't wait to see those beamshots(guess I'll go pull the M6 w/hola out to take my mind off of this for awhile!)


----------



## Free (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

So....when, and where are we going to be able to buy one of these puppies??


----------



## pyro (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Is this supposed to be fully regulated?
My guess it that the small ballast is not regulated, just like the MiniHID.


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

No, it's fully regulated.





This graph is from a review on a Japanese website I found through Google.

The dip at 5 mins is because the light was bumped. You can see that it is very flat, much better than the Shark, and warms up much faster too.

You can read the translated version of the review here.

Lux at 1m is over 120 000.

Runtime was measured at 38 minutes, although it sounds like it wasn't fully charged.


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

First post updated with beamshots and summary.

Mac


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

OMG OMG!!!
good thing i held out on buying a light
this one looks great!!


GREAT stuff man!!!


----------



## pyro (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

That_Guy,
i also found this graph and was happy,
until i realized that it only covers the first eight minutes.

"1800 lumens max/40 minutes and with extended 30 minutes burn time lower than 1800 lumens"
doesn't sound too good, IMO.

The AE Shorty gets one hour full brightness out of a 2400mah battery,
K2000R with 2150 should give similar runtime, given the ballast isn't inefficient.


----------



## KAM (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Wow! Thats a nice light, better start saving up


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



pyro said:


> That_Guy,
> i also found this graph and was happy,
> until i realized that it only covers the first eight minutes.
> 
> ...



Yes the graph only lasts 8 minutes, but it is dead flat for those 8 mins. If it wasn't regulated there would have been a noticeable decline.

Given the size 40 mins runtime is fine IMO. Sure the AE Shorty runs longer, but the Warrior isn't just slightly shorter than the AE, it's a whole nother class of light. For search and rescue, or a night time hike the Warrior isn't much good and the AE would be a much better choice, but for keeping in the bottom of a backpack for the daily dark winter walk home from the bus stop the Warrior is great (which is what I want one for).

You're right that the runtime on the Warrior should be better compared to the AE Shorty since they both use a 3s 18650 li-ion pack, but the AE is most likely using premium LG 2400mAh 18650 cells, while the Warrior is probably using crappy no name Chinese cells. Only good thing about this is that it may be possible to upgrade the cells in the pack depending on how hard it is to open up. The Warrior ballast may also be less efficient than the ballast in the AE light. It is a fraction of the size, so they probably sacrificed efficiency to keep the size down.

What I'd really like to see is a double length 3s2p extended runtime battery pack for the Warrior. It would _still_ be a good deal smaller than the AE Shorty, but run for over a hour and a half - the best of both worlds!

On a side note, I don't think the AE Shorty is really "worth it" compared to the full length version. It is only slightly shorter, but runs for less than half as long. Or alternatively you could say for only a slight increase in length you can more than double the runtime!


----------



## AW (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

The Microfire is running on 3 cells ( 10.8V ) while the AE is running on 4 cells ( 14.4V ) so the ballast efficiency is about the same.





pyro said:


> That_Guy,
> i also found this graph and was happy,
> until i realized that it only covers the first eight minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



AW said:


> The Microfire is running on 3 cells ( 10.8V ) while the AE is running on 4 cells ( 14.4V ) so the ballast efficiency is about the same.



Are you sure? The spec says 12V which is closer to 3 cells, although 4 cells would help explain the difference in runtime and why the AE Light is so much thicker than the Warrior.


----------



## pyro (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



AW said:


> The Microfire is running on 3 cells ( 10.8V ) while the AE is running on 4 cells ( 14.4V ) so the ballast efficiency is about the same.



Unfortunately not, the shorty uses a 3s1p pack, and it weighs 175g, so there is no way there are four cells inside (180g), although they would fit!



That_Guy said:


> What I'd really like to see is a double length 3s2p extended runtime battery pack for the Warrior. It would _still_ be a good deal smaller than the AE Shorty, but run for over a hour and a half - the best of both worlds!



Exactly my thinking!
the AE switch/endcap alone is the length of an 18650 cell


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

I updated the first post with the K2000R runtime test. It ran for 47 minutes before shutting down. The AeLight "Shorty" runs for 60 minutes. So there is a 13 minute difference.

Both lights are powered by a 3s1p pack utilizing 18650 cells.



Mac


----------



## COMMANDR (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

OMG!!! Where can I get my hands on one of these., and how bad with it dent my wallet.

Gary


----------



## john2551 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Mac,

You stated "Unit get pretty warm after 15 minutes constant on" was it too hot to hold @ 20, 30, 40 minutes?

John


----------



## AW (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Oh! My mistake about the 4 cell in the AE. I have a 35W AE with a 4s2p pack so I figure they would use the same battery configuration in a shorter form. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## john2551 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



AW said:


> Oh! My mistake about the 4 cell in the AE. I have a 35W AE with a 4s2p pack so I figure they would use the same battery configuration in a shorter form. Sorry for the confusion.


 
AW,

What 35W AE do you have? A Customized version? 

John


----------



## AW (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Sorry again! It 's the 24W  My only 35W HID is the Havis Shields. I also have a 20W HID that looks like the Microfire K2000R but it uses a 3s2p pack that 'll run for 2 hours.


----------



## john2551 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

AW,

What is the exact size of that 20w light? Is the 20w close to a 24w in brightness? Is it sold on a website? what is the price?

John


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

when is someone gonna start a group buy for the 2000R?


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

... and for the K2000 primary CR123, too, please


----------



## River Runner (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Now that the tests have come back positive I'll get the group buy going soon. I'll post again as soon as it's arranged. Lance


----------



## ianb (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

wow cmacclel you have made me want another HID, you bad bad man 

It does sound like a pretty good light and 47 minutes output for that size is awesome, over a hour would be perfect though.

I don't need another HID, I don't need another HID....


Ian


----------



## JLavino (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

I would just like to add the color on he k2000r is perfect. Compared to the shorty is was more natural making ojects much easier to see. The size between the two is no comparison. They are both fantastic lights, but i guess whatever tickles your fancy will win your heart. If size and color are your goal this Microfire wins. Lets not even start on the XeVision. That light can spot a half mile ahead in pitch black.  

Justin


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



john2551 said:


> Mac,
> 
> You stated "Unit get pretty warm after 15 minutes constant on" was it too hot to hold @ 20, 30, 40 minutes?
> 
> John



The battery part of the light only got significantly warm and was holdable throughout the runtime test. The head and ballast area where much hotter as anticipated. Neither the head or the body got hot enought to burn you but holding the head after 20 minutes of runtime would be uncomfortable 


Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

Awaiting group buy now ... and please don't forget to post a notice in this thread ... for all those who tend to miss things ... :huh:
bernie


----------



## scott.cr (Jul 10, 2006)

My current employer has manufacturing facilities in China and Taiwan and through them I was actually able to contact a broker that claims to have the K2000 and K2000R in stock for $510 and $530, respectively, in single quantities. No idea on quantity discounts but my experience in cases like this is that they're minimal.

If Mac et al is pursuing a group buy for the forum then I won't go further down this path, but if there's interest I will research the vendor and get final pricing.


----------



## batman (Jul 11, 2006)

I"m waiting for AE powerlight's supposed "instant on" upgrade which will reduce the color temperature and increase the lumen rating to ~ 1800 torch lumens as well. That will be the king of 24 watt HID.


----------



## JLavino (Jul 11, 2006)

batman said:


> I"m waiting for AE powerlight's supposed "instant on" upgrade which will reduce the color temperature and increase the lumen rating to ~ 1800 torch lumens as well. That will be the king of 24 watt HID.


 
But you will still be carrying around a tank of a light compared to the Microfire.:touche:


----------



## JB (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

cmacclel,

Thanks for the review. This is exactly the kind of HID light I've been waiting for - lots of light in a compact package.

Is the activation using the tail switch only? Is it a clickie type?

You said the beam is warmer than the AE, so I presume it should be under 7000K? Their website says color temp is 7000K.


----------



## David_G (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello :wave:


Here some more 2000R pictures that will make make it easier to wait































I think it is important to know the temperatures of the Head and the gripping section - here the results:

Start: 
Head 24.5 gripping section 24.5

5min
Head 35.9 gripping section 30.6

7min
Head 41.1 gripping section 33.3

10min
Head 48.4 gripping section 39.2

17min
Head 57.5 gripping section 48

20min
Head 61.1 gripping section 52.3

30min
Head 66.9 gripping section 59.6

! Important !
I tested this temperatures without holding the light in my hands - the temperatures will nor raise that high when the temperature can be given away to the human body. 

The Glaslens temperature is about 130 - after turning off the light I put some icecold water on it. You can see the water nearly cooking on the last image, but glas is still fine as it is no ordinary one

I also have got a 500R and a Bightstar 24W HID will come arround in the next time. I can post some more beamshots if that helps.

David

*Dreams come true*


----------



## john2551 (Jul 11, 2006)

David,

Yes, please post beamshots of the K500, K2000 & Brightstar in one photo for comparison.

Danke,

John


----------



## River Runner (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay - the MicroFire Group Buy is in progress!!!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124886


----------



## Grox (Jul 12, 2006)

David_G,

Welcome to CPF!!! Please stay a while and enjoy the forums!


----------



## vortechs (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*



cmacclel said:


> I updated the first post with the K2000R runtime test. It ran for 47 minutes before shutting down. The AeLight "Shorty" runs for 60 minutes. So there is a 13 minute difference.
> 
> Both lights are powered by a 3s1p pack utilizing 18650 cells.
> 
> Mac



Is there a holder available to use 3 of your own protected 18650 cells in the AE PL24/S Shorty and/or K2000R HID lights rather than buying custom battery packs?


----------



## David_G (Jul 12, 2006)

:thanks: for the welcome

I am still reading all that information on this board - unbeliveable !

I will get back the 500R in the next days - the Brightstar will need some more time until it will arrive me. Will post the comparsion beamshots in this thread as fast as possible

David


----------



## Archangel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Preview*

.


----------



## David_G (Jul 14, 2006)

Just coming back from the Nightshots - here the pictures of the K500R and K2000R Microfire






500R Distance 50m




2000R Distance 50m




2000R on the left 500R on the right - Distance 50m







Brightstar contra Microfire 2000R will follow(still waiting for the Brightstar)

David


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 14, 2006)

David ... the bulb in your K2000R looks different than mac's ... do yu knwo why?
Thanx for the work here !!!

bernie


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

David,

Do you know if all the batteries are compatible with both the K500 and K2000? ie. can the 8 x 123 battery be used with the K500, the 4 x 123 with the K2000, the K2000R rechargeable battery with the K500 and vise-versa?


----------



## cryhavok (Jul 14, 2006)

How is the operation of turning off and back on? I know HID's don't like to be switched off and back on. Can someone elaborate?

I think I recall that with one of the HID's, you need to wait a little bit after turning off to turn back on? Is this the case with this light also?


----------



## David_G (Jul 15, 2006)

*How is the operation of turning off and back on? I know HID's don't like to be switched off and back on. Can someone elaborate?

I think I recall that with one of the HID's, you need to wait a little bit after turning off to turn back on? Is this the case with this light also?
*
That was one of my first questions I asked to MicroFire - here the answer:

We recommend to burn our HID at least 2 minutes if you want to switched if off, as it does much good to the ballast and 
the HID bulb cycle life of our light; 

Our ballast is designed to withstand hot-restart, which means we do not emphasize to have certain "cooling down" time, 
as we make it as a "tactical" searchlight, and we don't know how long the user will burn it continuously, because the 
longer burn time makes more heat, it will need longer time to "cooling down" the light for another "restart"; and the 
"cooling down" also does much good to the ballast and the HID bulb cycle life;

We have to warn that the "hot-restart" will shorten the cycle life of the bulb!

*Do you know if all the batteries are compatible with both the K500 and K2000? ie. can the 8 x 123 battery be used with the K500, the 4 x 123 with the K2000, the K2000R rechargeable battery with the K500 and vise-versa?*

I think you can run the 500 series with the 4 CR123A / 8 CR123A and K1 Li-Ion battery pack - the electronic should be able to work with the diffent voltage but the runtime will change. The 2000R works with 8 CR123A or the same K1 Li-Ion battery pack. As I do not want to guess only I will ask Microfire for detailed information.

*David ... the bulb in your K2000R looks different than mac's ... do yu knwo why?*

I think there is allways a little differnt beam - even if all parts are the same. It can also depend on the camera ( I used a Sony DSC 717) or some other things...

Maybe it helps when I try some other K2000 lights and post all the beamshots here - than we can see if there is always a difference. I can shoot this new fotos in about two weeks

Thanks

David


----------



## larryk (Jul 15, 2006)

If you look at the photo of Mac's bulb it does not look the same as your bulb. Your bulb looks like it is encased in a frosted tip globe covering the return wire like the K500 bulb. On Mac's bulb you can clearly see the return wire and looks to be non frosted.


----------



## seattlite (Jul 15, 2006)

larryk said:


> If you look at the photo of Mac's bulb it does not look the same as your bulb. Your bulb looks like it is encased in a frosted tip globe covering the return wire like the K500 bulb. On Mac's bulb you can clearly see the return wire and looks to be non frosted.



Here are the pictures for a side by side comparison:

Mac's Review Light:





David's Light:









Picture from Microfire Website:


----------



## David_G (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh - my mistake 

Looks like a absolut differnt bulb - I bought it about a month ago so maybe this is the new frosted version ? I am not sure...


----------



## Archangel (Jul 15, 2006)

How long does it take to recharge the battery pack?


----------



## David_G (Jul 15, 2006)

*How long does it take to recharge the battery pack?*

It took about 4 1/2 hours to recharge the K1 Battery Pack with 2150mAh

David


----------



## River Runner (Jul 20, 2006)

We're up to 21 takers on the group buy. Feel free to join in.


----------



## River Runner (Jul 25, 2006)

Group Buy closes tomorrow. Don't wait. Lance


----------



## CarbonArc (Jul 31, 2006)

Dang. missed it by 5 days


----------



## vortechs (Aug 1, 2006)

Try sending River Runner a PM or email.


----------



## David_G (Aug 3, 2006)

*Microfire - New Design -*

I got some new Warrior lights today - here some pictures:

Old Warrior 500R on the left - new 2000R on the right






New Warrior 2000R left, new Warior 500R right





Warrior 2000R and 500R look like this now





New AC Charger





I did not come to make a shootout between the Brightstar 24W and Microfire 24W at the moment - but that will follow as I am very interested in that too


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to see they improved the charger. As for the brightstar comparision I would think the K2000R would definetly be brighter as in the Super Light shootout the AElight was cleary brighter than the Brighstar.


Mac


----------



## David_G (Aug 3, 2006)

The new Charging stand is better than the old - but when you put in the Li-Ion pack it doesn't fit perfect. The Li-Ion pack is loading but they should make that better. 

The new head is much better than the old - especially for the 2000R. It makes the light bigger but helps to cool down the head. I do not want to remember the temperatures before that change. It could become a problem when it starts to rain - they say that it is splash proof but I will test it

They now say that the 500R gives out 530 Lumen for 110 minutes - I can not check that directly. One way would be to mess the maximum Lux output and compare it with the old 500R with 500 Lumen. But it is better to make a direct shootout between the lights. I will do it tonight - and guess we will see no difference as it is hard to see +30 Lumen with the human eyes 

I really like the new design and one more thing is done better now. Some Microfire owners maybe know what I mean. When I focused the old it sometimes happend that I screwed of the batteriepack - it is very bad when the lights suddenly turns off  That will not happen so fast with the new batteriepack

Dave


----------



## CarbonArc (Aug 3, 2006)

What is the deal with the holes in the head bezel?


----------



## larryk (Aug 3, 2006)

Are the battery packs interchangeable between the new K500R and K2000R ? And can you use the old style battery packs on the new style lights ?


----------



## David_G (Aug 3, 2006)

Some more photos from the 500R head ( which is exactly the same like the 2000R head. There is a O-Ring which keeps away the water from the bulb - that will work fine I think. The holes help driving away the temperature from the Reflector - that makes it easier to handle and focus the light. 

The batteriepack from the old Microfire will not fit the new Version, pictures below. The new K1 batterie pack can run the 2000R and 500R





















Dave


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh ... :green:
I really do not like the holes in that head! Despite the o-ring ... I'd prefer a solid aluminium wall to hold off the water ... because if the light is hot and wate rmanages to pass the o-ring ... not good.
bernie


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 3, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Oh ... :green:
> I really do not like the holes in that head! Despite the o-ring ... I'd prefer a solid aluminium wall to hold off the water ... because if the light is hot and wate rmanages to pass the o-ring ... not good.
> bernie



I agree.... also rapid temperature drops when the reflector contacts
water could cause problems with the hot HID bulb.

I seriously hope the K2000R I ordered in the GB doesn't have the holes.
That is not what we agree on anyways - at least according to the pictures!


----------



## dwminer (Aug 3, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I agree.... also rapid temperature drops when the reflector contacts
> water could cause problems with the hot HID bulb.
> 
> I seriously hope the K2000R I ordered in the GB doesn't have the holes.
> That is not what we agree on anyways - at least according to the pictures!


 
Are you going to sell your spot in the group buy?
Dave


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 3, 2006)

dwminer said:


> Are you going to sell your spot in the group buy?
> Dave



Hmmm Do you want to buy my spot? PM me your bid


----------



## CarbonArc (Aug 3, 2006)

I can help but notice that microfire even has a third type of head/bezel on a light featured on their website. (slow loading) 

http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm

Check out the picture pay particular attention to the light in the photos on the bottom of the page (how to adjust the bezel)

Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## David_G (Aug 4, 2006)

I can help but notice that microfire even has a third type of head/bezel on a light featured on their website. (slow loading) 

http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm

Check out the picture pay particular attention to the light in the photos on the bottom of the page (how to adjust the bezel)

Any thoughts? Anyone?

You mean the Surefire style bezel - I asked Microfire about that too and they told me that this is an old version. 

Dave


----------



## CarbonArc (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah-Ha! Thanks for clearing that up David.


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Oct 5, 2006)

Is the Microfire K2000R capable of lighting up a road 1000 feet? Any comments appreciated.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Oct 5, 2006)

FILA BRAZILIA said:


> Is the Microfire K2000R capable of lighting up a road 1000 feet? Any comments appreciated.



i don't think so i think my light would have a usable range of just about 100 to 200 yards (just estimate). but 333yards seems a bit far for this light. it has a textured reflector so that diffuses the light quite a bit


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Oct 6, 2006)

David_G said:


> Just coming back from the Nightshots - here the pictures of the K500R and K2000R Microfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like the 500R loses out to the 2000R very much when it comes to having a clear beam of light eh?


----------



## lucio (Dec 1, 2006)

there are no more accurate beamshot comparison between the k2000 and the ae powerlight?

thanks!


----------



## stollman (Dec 7, 2006)

Microfire K2000R versus Wolf-Eyes Boxer (24W):


Have anybody done a comparison between these two lights (construction, beam shots, beam quality, etc)?


----------



## ChristophW (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, this would be great. 

Now a Question for both lights (Boxer and Warrior K2000R):
How is the throw? Outdoes one of this HID lights a Magcharger in throw?
I'm looking this time for handable small really far thrower. I have enough flashlights for nearness/proximity, now i need a new light for good throwing. 

Could anybody make some new beamshots along a street for throw?


----------



## frogs3 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: MicroFire K2000R Throw*

Dear ChristophW,

By e-mail I sent you a brief note auf Deutsch, as best I could. To answer your question about throw, first try the thread at the start of this Forum on HID lights. There are extensive tests of many lights in three stages done over several years, and you can compare the beamshots (Lichtkegelbildern) to see which has the throw you desire. Other comparison tests are scattered throughout this Forum, which include other recently introduced lights.

Your evaluation may take several weeks or more to find exactly what you want, but remember this is an addiction and there is no turning back.

Welcome,

Harvey A. Koolpe


----------



## Francois1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Christophw,

the microfire 2000r I have out throws my magcharger by a good margin, and puts way mote light out.

Harvey,

Could you give me a link to the german site ?

Thanks.


----------



## lucio (Dec 10, 2006)

here francois:

http://www.powerleds.de/shop/


----------



## buihia (Dec 10, 2006)

this is definitely attractive.. anyone has any idea about warranty issues ? e.g lifelong? how do we go around servicing it, buying spare parts.... etc..


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 10, 2006)

the k2000R ,i will have to have one, this will be for my birthday 2007my last flashlight until my next birthday.can someone tell me what price i would expect to pay, and from whom .

thanks john


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 10, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Looks like the 500R loses out to the 2000R very much when it comes to having a clear beam of light eh?[/QUOTE hi what is the brightstar contra microfire 2000r, i am thinking of buying a k2000r. is the brightstar better.
> thanks john


----------



## frogs3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Dear Flashaholics,

Thanks Lucio. I actually wrote an e-mail in German, as I can at least try to maintain some usefulness in that language if I apply it once in a while, now that my friends and family who formerly spoke this as our second language are no longer around.

Occasionally I check out the German websites, and it is interesting to see a very similar approach to the obsession noted in American flashaholics. Nice to note that some things are nearly universal.

-Harvey K.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 8, 2007)

Mac,

When you took those pics in June was the light on the tight focus or the wide focus? This light is suppose to have an adjustable 12-24 degree beam divergence.

John


----------



## LED61 (Jan 8, 2007)

Was anyone able to finally distinguish between the two bulbs in the K2000R ? I think one is U.S. made and the other Asian but I´m not sure. Also, does anyone know of any differences in color temperature ? The U.S. bulb is 7K and I´d sure as heck like something lower.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 8, 2007)

john2551 said:


> Mac,
> 
> When you took those pics in June was the light on the tight focus or the wide focus? This light is suppose to have an adjustable 12-24 degree beam divergence.
> 
> John




The light was focused for the best beam. With all adjustable lights there really not adjustable as the beam looks horrible when not focused.

Mac


----------



## john2551 (Jan 8, 2007)

Mac,

The Boxer 24w pics taken with wide focus look pretty good actually: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141998


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 9, 2007)

What is everyone's final assessment on this light? It looks sweet in Mac's first posting, but I'm not sure about some of the later revisions that people are posting about.

Mac (or others), do you know how this performs overall compared to your MiniHids or Elephants (with or without a FM 3" head)? I know this one takes a bit longer to warm up, but wondering about overall power in such a nice small package...and not sure how sharp the beam can be focussed like with the 10W Hid bulb in FM's 3" heads. Thanks!


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 9, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> What is everyone's final assessment on this light? It looks sweet in Mac's first posting, but I'm not sure about some of the later revisions that people are posting about.
> 
> Mac (or others), do you know how this performs overall compared to your MiniHids or Elephants (with or without a FM 3" head)? I know this one takes a bit longer to warm up, but wondering about overall power in such a nice small package...and not sure how sharp the beam can be focussed like with the 10W Hid bulb in FM's 3" heads. Thanks!



These 24w lights stomp the 10watters for overall ouput but when it comes to throw they are close. The only thing that worries me about these lights is there quality. They have tons of QC issues. At least with the lights I modify if anything goes wrong I can repair the light fairly easily and the parts are 2 days away. I have not seen or heard of a single Welch Allyn ballast fail and I have probably built 50+ units.




Mac


----------



## 02Scuba (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi


----------



## 02Scuba (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi all !

I own a few HID's (a Wolfeyes 158R, a Kalex 24W Dark Butster, a Kalex 21W Dipper, AL14 Shorty and the Microfire (24W) 2000R. Only the Dipper is waterproof and it get's pretty warm pretty quick when it's not in water. Maybe it's the biger reflector on the Dipper (3 1/2 inches) but it is my subjective opinion thet it is the brightest of the bunch. It equals the the 24W Dark Buster in throw which conservatively is 2500 feet but the spill over light from the Dipper lights up everything around you. I guess that's what makes it such a great dive light.

The Microfire is a nice light but a little bigger battery with a little more run time and a little more insulation woud help this light a lot. It get's hot quick ! You do have the ability to adjust the beam but you can't adjust it to the point that you would call it a real thrower. In fact, the AL14 Shorty is more of thrower than the Microfire is fully adjustedto for this purpose. Don't get me wrong, the Microfire is a nice, compact light and if you want to light up your camp area (and everything else for 150 yards around your camp area), this is your light. It can also be adjusted to reach out and light objects up so they are clearly visable a thousand feet away. 

The AL14 Shorty is a nice light. As I mentioned It's a better thrower than the Microfire 2000R but not nothing like the Kalex 24W Dark Buster. On the other hand it's a lot smaller and lighter than the Dark Buster to the point that you don't need a shoulder strap to take it o a walk. With one of those neoprene flashlight holders from "Nite-Eyes" it fits comfortably in the palm of your hand.

My pick, however, if your not diving and once you get beyond the "wow" factor of the amount of light these things put out is the Wolfeyes 158R. It's small (6-7 inches in length) except the head is about 3 inches in diameter. It's got an adjustable beam and its burn time is well beyond an hour's walk. All this and and more light than you could use (500 plus lumens) in most sitations in a package that weighs less than any two D cell Flashlight. 

I have seen pictures comparing some of these ights and while I think whoever took them was doing the best job they could they are simply not accurate based on what I have observed from lights I own. The pictues although ment to help you may actually mislead you. Try to view the lights for yourself. What appears to be a flying sauser in a picture to one person appears to another as a cloud formation refecting the sun at an odd angle. Good luck and I hope you are happy with what ever you buy.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've never heard of a "Wolfeyes 158R", a "Kalex 24W Dark Butster", a "Kalex 21W Dipper", & a "AL14 Shorty". Do you have a link to these lights? I've only heard of the Microfire K2000R.


----------



## lucio (Jan 23, 2007)

john2551 said:


> I've never heard of a "Wolfeyes 158R", a "Kalex 24W Dark Butster", a "Kalex 21W Dipper", & a "AL14 Shorty". Do you have a link to these lights? I've only heard of the Microfire K2000R.



yep,same here.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 23, 2007)

Now I should probably make my 3D HID 22 watts instead of 10 and cut runtime in half and triple the output.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think 02scuba is on about a brightstar dark buster dive light AND AE PL SHORTY 24W ,but dont hold me to that.


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 23, 2007)

I think he´s talking about the Wolfeyes Boxer 24 W 168R:

http://www.wolf-eyes.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=73&products_id=221&language=gb


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 23, 2007)

kingoftf said:


> I think he´s talking about the Wolfeyes Boxer 24 W 168R:
> 
> http://www.wolf-eyes.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=73&products_id=221&language=gb


 yep thats the third one ,puzzle solved. john.


----------



## petersmith6 (Jan 23, 2007)

dose anyone have any beam shots of the dark buster?and how long dose it run above water before any thermal cut off kicks in. 
thanks in advance


----------



## larryk (Jan 24, 2007)

I think he is referring to the Wolfeyes Boxer 10 Watt version. He mentions 500 lumens.


----------



## guiri (Mar 1, 2007)

*For Mac*

Mac, I sent you a private message after looking at our flashlights.

Do you sell them?

thanks

George


----------



## climberkid (May 26, 2008)

i know this is a very very old thread but im just so excited cuz i just bought one.....all i need is a charger. lol


----------



## Patriot (May 26, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i know this is a very very old thread but im just so excited cuz i just bought one.....all i need is a charger. lol



You probably know that you can get one from the Fenix-Store.com then right!


----------



## climberkid (May 26, 2008)

i looked but all i saw was the dc adapters.....help me! :duh2:


----------



## Patriot (May 26, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i looked but all i saw was the dc adapters.....help me! :duh2:




Maybe they're not showing them separately because each light automatically comes with one.

I'd just give them a call and inquire about availability.


----------



## climberkid (May 26, 2008)

great idea. i like picking other peoples brains (sometimes mine doesnt work!)


----------



## climberkid (May 30, 2008)

still not able to find ac charging base. even called microfire in china and they said they didnt want me to have to pay for how much shipping would be. im not quite sure what happened after that but he said something about looking it up for me.....:thinking:


----------



## wbp (Feb 12, 2009)

Could someone who has a K2000R measure the K1 battery pack voltage? Or does anyone know what the ballast input voltage range is?

Thanks!
William


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have one, but the pack voltage should be close to 12.6V on a full charge.


----------



## wbp (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks. Anyone know what the low end cutoff is?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2009)

Probably very close to 10.0V but testing a static battery pack will probably indicate a slightly higher voltage.


----------

